# Will KG be a T-Wolf next year?



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I've been hearring a lot of talk about how many feel that KG is wasting his carreer in MIN and was wondering if those of you that live in MN could give tell me what's being talked about. As you know what's being said in the national media is not always whats going on in the team's market and in reality things can go either way.

I'm not a big T-Wolves fan but i'd like to see them do well just because of KG. There's also the fact that I'm a Knicks hater and would hate to see KG in a Knicks uniform.

Now I know many of you will be in denial and will say he'll never leave but I'd like to hear more from those that are reallistic. Is this orgaanization ready to make another run at the playoffs and more the next 2 years? Because unless they are i dont see him staying


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

He will be in Minny next year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he is done in Minny... Although I don't want him to, this team is not improving right now... He wants to win, not rebuild. It seems like all this stuff the staff is doing with the young guys is them wanting to begin rebuilding.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Depsite those media craps, they love to hog on KG's ***, I think there's some chances he will be remain a Wolf next season.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's pretty much a given that he's going to be back here next year. I'd put the chances of him being traded at under 5%.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> It's pretty much a given that he's going to be back here next year. I'd put the chances of him being traded at under 5%.


Reason why its a given? 


KG will want out, this team is horrid. Unless we can bring Paul Pierce or Marbury in here, I don't see KG wanting to stay.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Reason why its a given?
> 
> 
> KG will want out, this team is horrid. Unless we can bring Paul Pierce or Marbury in here, I don't see KG wanting to stay.


Did KG specifically say that he wanted out? Are there any proofs out that he has mentioned that?

One more thing to add, no Marbury.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Did KG specifically say that he wanted out?


No, but he specifically said time after time after time after time that he isn't going to leave, and that he's not a "coward" (pretty harsh words that would bite him in the *** if he did ever demand a trade). Here is the most recent example, where he says "I'm not the type of person to give up just because something gets rough. That's a coward. That's not me." Also, Taylor has no plans on trading him, saying "I can't see a possibility that makes sense for this team to do that." When asked about a possible KG trade, Dwane Casey said "That is not part of the equation whatsoever."


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Garnett's expressed his dissatifaction with the situation in Minnesota, but he's also said repeatedly he's in it for the long haul. Minnesota is his place, and the Wolves are his team. Why would he go out of his way to make that point if he weren't prepared to stand by it? There's no need for him to say _anything_, so why would he bother if he didn't mean it? Besides, he's never given anybody any reason to think he's not a man of his word, so I'm betting he's still in Minnesota come training camp.

That said, I sure hope they get the poor man some decent help.

Laurie


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I fully expect KG to be with the team next season, with Marbury (  ) or someone like that as a new second option...with the Wolves trading KG in summer '07 of things don't get better. Basically take one last shot at building around him before conceding that it's time to start from scratch.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

talk here in MSP is 50/50 right now. So its still up in the air. I think by the end of next season, hes gone. Rashad McAnts is looking pretty good though


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

The King of the World said:


> Basically take one last shot at building around him before conceding that it's time to start from scratch.


But what could be better scratch than Kevin Garnett? Maybe Kobe...Steve Nash...but they're both locked up. If you're going to build a contending team, who in the League could be better than KG to start as a first/center piece?

I don't know...Maybe it's just me, but I can't envision a scenario in which it'd be smart to trade Garnett.

Laurie


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

endora60 said:


> But what could be better scratch than Kevin Garnett? Maybe Kobe...Steve Nash...but they're both locked up. If you're going to build a contending team, who in the League could be better than KG to start as a first/center piece?
> 
> I don't know...Maybe it's just me, but I can't envision a scenario in which it'd be smart to trade Garnett.
> 
> Laurie


 Great point. The fact is that with KG's salary, the salary cap rules, and the difficulty in getting fair value for stars, there is NO KG trade out there that would leave the Wolves in a better situation. 

And as far as KG demanding a trade, he's still locked in. He MIGHT be able to force his way out with enough complaining, but that isn't KG and even if he tried it isn't a sure thing that he would be successful (see Jason Kidd.)


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

He said if he wasn't going to make the playoffs this year than he would try to find a different team.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

hollywood476 said:



> He said if he wasn't going to make the playoffs this year than he would try to find a different team.


No he didn't.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Unless we can bring Paul Pierce


Wouldn't do it. Garnett's huge salary means we can't put good players around him and he can't lead a team any better than Pierce, anyways.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> He said if he wasn't going to make the playoffs this year than he would try to find a different team.


He did? I never read/heard anything like that. In fact, I'd read the opposite. Have you got a link for that, please?

Laurie


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

he'll be playing in the Windy City next year.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> he'll be playing in the Windy City next year.


And we're supposed to believe that with these great supporting facts?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> he'll be playing in the Windy City next year.


Chicago? Strange, I hadn't heard or read that either. Same request: Have you got a reputable news link/Garnett quote for that, please?

I don't understand why, absent KG's own words, people are deciding he's going someplace else next season. Hasn't he, in fact, said Minnesota's his place?

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Chicago? Strange, I hadn't heard or read that either. Same request: Have you got a reputable news link/Garnett quote for that, please?
> 
> I don't understand why, absent KG's own words, people are deciding he's going someplace else next season. Hasn't he, in fact, said Minnesota's his place?
> 
> Laurie


to be fair, i've actually heard and read the same rumour, coming out of chicago, not from KG.
was a while back though and cant provide a link .... but this guy isnt full of BS.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Could someone please tell me when Minneapolis became The Windy City? I totally missed that memo.

Sam Smith Pipedreams Inc. does not count as a viable source of rumors anymore.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wouldn't do it. Garnett's huge salary means we can't put good players around him and he can't lead a team any better than Pierce, anyways.


PP is the one person i would love to have KG paired with, that 1-2, no matter what the supporting cast looked like would be dangerous and could just about compete for a title.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think the issue of trading Garnett at the moment is the logistics of such a move. With his salary, you already knock down the number of teams that can take him on to just a handful. Also, the minute a player with KG's name and reputation is publicly put on the block, his value is going to drop tremendously. Garnett is doing the right thing at the moment, allowing the Wolves to get full value in return...but I just don't see that happening next year. Hopefully McHale can peddle him for a young star, some cap relief, and a couple of 2007 lottery picks this summer. There will be plenty of chances to draft another young superstar early in next year's draft. Oden, Durant, Thaddeus Young, Julian Wright, Jason Smith, perhaps McRoberts or Noah...all with star upside. Would be great to get in on that talent bonanza.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I think the issue of trading Garnett at the moment is the logistics of such a move. With his salary, you already knock down the number of teams that can take him on to just a handful. Also, the minute a player with KG's name and reputation is publicly put on the block, his value is going to drop tremendously. Garnett is doing the right thing at the moment, allowing the Wolves to get full value in return...but I just don't see that happening next year. Hopefully McHale can peddle him for a young star, some cap relief, and a couple of 2007 lottery picks this summer. There will be plenty of chances to draft another young superstar early in next year's draft. Oden, Durant, Thaddeus Young, Julian Wright, Jason Smith, perhaps McRoberts or Noah...all with star upside. Would be great to get in on that talent bonanza.


I agree, Management is doing the right thing, unlike the Vikes who got nothing for Moss and Culpepper. I don't see it happening, if it does, I say it'll be trade deadline material, but that doesn't do much for lottery picks, unless there is a Chicago-New York situation like this year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

If the wolves are hoping at getting a shot at oden for KG they would require a huge amount of luck.
they would more than likely have to trade him in the offseason, so their only chance would be to trade to a team that holds another teams 07 pick... as wherever KG ends up will not have the worst record in the L, or even close to it IMO.
i hope he stays, and i really hope the wolves finally make the right moves to put a quality squad around him... if they can get on a roll early into next season, KG will step up his game to another level if he truly thinks he has a shot at his title.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> PP is the one person i would love to have KG paired with, that 1-2, no matter what the supporting cast looked like would be dangerous and could just about compete for a title.


I don't know what the salaries/contracts are, but if you're going to bring in somebody on that level to play with KG, what price Gilbert Arenas? Not sure I like his wild style as much as I like Pierce's, but he and Garnett together would be deadly.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> Could someone please tell me when Minneapolis became The Windy City? I totally missed that memo.
> 
> Sam Smith Pipedreams Inc. does not count as a viable source of rumors anymore.


Ah, Sam Smith. The King of Sports Enquirer.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i am 99% sure kg will stay next year.. instead of sayin whether or not he will stay, we should talk about who will be COMING to minny. Because face it, KG IS Minnesota.

however, i'm just very doubtful minny will be a finals contender... 

i think the best they can do is... marbury, KG and say pryzbilla... 
nobody else really... i dont see minny adding any real big names.

if francis comes to minny... i will be sooo pissed. 

i want luol deng to come to minny.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> i think the best they can do is... marbury, KG and say pryzbilla...
> nobody else really... i dont see minny adding any real big names.


The very thought of Marbury makes me shudder.

As for Pryzbilla, Portland would like very much to hold onto him, but it's iffy whether they'll have the cash to do it. Fortunately for them :frown: he's been injured and unable to play for much of the second half of this season, so his price will probably be lowered enough that maybe they can afford him.



> if francis comes to minny... i will be sooo pissed.


Same as Marbury. :rocket:

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I don't know what the salaries/contracts are, but if you're going to bring in somebody on that level to play with KG, what price Gilbert Arenas? Not sure I like his wild style as much as I like Pierce's, but he and Garnett together would be deadly.
> 
> Laurie


I think the main reason that peirce would be ideal, is not because of his level of play (which of course is great) but the fact he and kg have been stuck in a very similar situation for years.
if he came to minny i think they would both realise that it was finally their chance to compete for that title they have wanted their entire careers.
its not gonna happen but i can dream.

i still get the strange feeling marbury is going to end up in minny this off-season, im really just neutral on the idea, not excited, not disappointed... will just be very interested to see how it works out if it does happen.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yep.. i agree with everything u said ^


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

might wanna change that 2006 to an '07 in your sig there bro lol


----------

